# MiniDSP - The experience - From beginning to end



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

I am starting this thread to document my MiniDSP experience, from beginning to end.

First things first, thank you DIYMA because I found out about MiniDSP in this forum and thank you Bikinpunk for your review. That review was the turning point for me. Enough of that fuzzy feeling stuff and on to the experience.

I placed my order on December 6th 2011, I got my email confirmation on Dec 13 2011. The email has a tracking number and a link to the Hong Kong post to track it. When I track it the record says that it was shipped today, a full week after I placed my order. The interesting part is that is says that it is on its way to Australia, but, um, I am in the USA. (I just found out about this as I was typing this post). Now I have to call/email them to see what is going on with my shipment. Updates coming...

At least my plugin just became available for download today on the MiniDSP website. It was not available before.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Delivery attempt was made today (12/13/2011), so they do ship very fast! USPS left me the slip so I have to either go to pick it up or make delivery arrangements. I am just glad it is here in the USA.


----------



## PottersField (Mar 18, 2011)

Probably shipped to a hub in Australia before making its way Stateside. I've had stuff like that happen when ordering from other countries. Glad it shipped quickly! I have a MiniDSP myself but I have yet to install it so I'll be looking forward to you sharing your experience.


----------



## Blorton (Aug 7, 2011)

Mine was ordered a week ago...still waiting on it to show up. Not in a rush since I'm still sorting out other parts for the big teardown.


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

fcarpio said:


> I am starting this thread to document my MiniDSP experience, from beginning to end.
> 
> First things first, thank you DIYMA because I found out about MiniDSP in this forum and thank you Bikinpunk for your review. That review was the turning point for me. Enough of that fuzzy feeling stuff and on to the experience.
> 
> ...


Very cool.. I have the ministreamer/miniDIGI/MiniDSP/MiniAMP for the man cave and it is working out very nicely. I am using the 2.1 advanced plug-in.

Did you choose the 2X8 or a couple of 2X4's? Please write a review on signal quality. thx.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Just a single 2x8, it has everything I need. 

I have started playing with the software and it is pretty easy to use. The only thing I don't understand very well are the crossover types. I think I am going to stick to cutting my frequencies close and sharp. I'll post screenshots as I understand the crossover better and get close to my final configuration. I may post something here to see if I can get help with it.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Also interested in your findings in the S/N department. How will you be feeding your signal to it?


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

ecbmxer said:


> Also interested in your findings in the S/N department. How will you be feeding your signal to it?


The signal will come from an AudioControl LC8.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

OK, it is here!


----------



## Blorton (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks nice! I just got an email last night that mine shipped. I went with the 2x4 and isolator. They must've had something on backorder.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

OK, the MiniDSP is installed and working. While handling it the board seemed a little fragile but it held up pretty good. I don't have the install finalized as I need the base where my old DSP was mounted to fit this bigger unit. Here are some pictures of how I have it connected:




























For now I am not removing the anti static bag. I did get scared for a little while because once I was done my amps were not turning off. After a little thinking (thank goodness I had read the manual in advance) I remembered that there is a jumper that has to be removed to enable the remote in and out. RTFM!

Another thing, unlike the other smaller units this unit does not power off of the USB port. You must provide 12v.

Here are some vids I got from the sync:

This is how the failed connection looks like due to lack of power (duh!):






This is the computer (Win 7) picking up the MiniDSP when connected:






Lastly, here are some of my settings (so far):






Unlike others have posted, once the unit is synced (green sync button goes away) all the changes made to the configuration are almost instant, no need to save or resync. It must be new firmware that allows for this to work faster.

I'll post some more once I redo the mount for the unit.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh, yes. It does sounds pretty good but I foresee many many hours of tweaking with the crossover points, EQ and time alignment. I need someone with an RTA to help me out with this...


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the update. How about engine noise and do you think you need a line driver like the mini dsp


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

bkjay said:


> Thanks for the update. How about engine noise and do you think you need a line driver like the mini dsp


No engine noise that I can tell and I do have an AudioControl LC8 line driver from my existing install.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Here are my crossover settings so far:


----------



## Blorton (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks good - are you planning a protective enclosure for the board? My 2x4 came in on Saturday and I've already got the bandpasses programmed on it. Nice unit!


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Blorton said:


> Looks good - are you planning a protective enclosure for the board? My 2x4 came in on Saturday and I've already got the bandpasses programmed on it. Nice unit!


My last processor was installed in an mdf box with no top, then a panel over the top with a plexy window inside a compartment underneath the trunk. I am going to remove the walls of the mdf box to fit this unit and I am going to mount it with a few screws and spacers to suspend it on top this board. Then cover it with the panel and put the plexy back on to show the circuit board. It should look nice. 

I replaced the processor on the right, the MiniSDP is just sitting on top for now...


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice! 

I had a conversation w/ Steve from Zed Audio on the topic of using a processor w/ only 2vrms out. This is less than some other processors.

He said there was no issues w/ his amps. He went on to say that other vendors over state their specs since it very difficult to maintain 4 vrms using a 12 volt system.

Take care.


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

fcarpio said:


> No engine noise that I can tell and I do have an AudioControl LC8 line driver from my existing install.


Great! Sounds like a keeper.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Great thread, I like the videos. Especially when you pull up a .TXT to tell us what is happening


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

fcarpio said:


> I do have an AudioControl LC8 line driver from my existing install.


Is it installed or not? Before miniDSP or after?

Thanks.


----------



## upgrayedd (Apr 19, 2011)

these things intrigue me. The pore positive i see the more i am interested.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

OK, latest update. The last time I tried to make any changes I was not able to connect to the MiniDSP. It turns out that somehow I pulled the mini usb jack from the board. I emailed MiniDSP and they reply very promptly. After a few trouble shooting emails we determined that the best solution for me was to for them to send me a cable that can be plugged in to the board to allow me to connect to it via usb again. They will ship it to me at no charge. 

The BAD is that as I was afraid, the board seems to be a little fragile. The GOOD is that MiniDSP stands by their product and they will do the best they can to keep you satisfied. The other alternative would have been to send the board back for repair or exchange, but I wanted to do that as a last resort. 

The MiniDSP works fine right now, I just can't connect to it until I get the cable. Hopefully they will produce an enclosed version of the 2x8 soon.

The moral of the story is to unplug the USB cable from the board when not in use, a fairly soft tug on it could pull the Mini USB jack right off the board.


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

I also pulled the mini USB jack off my 2x4 board. I had it plugged in to my laptop and then laid it down on the front seat, when I picked the laptop back up it said disconnected. So when I turned around to check to see if the blue LED was still on I noticed the cable completely off the board.

Not a big deal but I was midway setting up crossovers so ended up with no tunes in the car for 2 weeks until the usb-to-4pin header cable to arrive. I'm now in the process of putting it in a small enclosure and running a USB cable up under my seat for a more permanent install. 

Other then that, I've had great experience with my 2x4 board, I'm interested in reading your views on the 2x8. 

Do you fine the software is slow? like kinda laggy?

-Rod


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

fcarpio said:


> OK, latest update. The last time I tried to make any changes I was not able to connect to the MiniDSP. It turns out that somehow I pulled the mini usb jack from the board. I emailed MiniDSP and they reply very promptly. After a few trouble shooting emails we determined that the best solution for me was to for them to send me a cable that can be plugged in to the board to allow me to connect to it via usb again. They will ship it to me at no charge.
> 
> The BAD is that as I was afraid, the board seems to be a little fragile. The GOOD is that MiniDSP stands by their product and they will do the best they can to keep you satisfied. The other alternative would have been to send the board back for repair or exchange, but I wanted to do that as a last resort.
> 
> ...


If you mount it in an enclosure,,, sorry did not read up to see if oyu did, then put one of these on the enclosure to keep from tearing up the board....


Neutrik USA Inc Neutrik NAUSB Series Reversible USB Genderchanger (Type A and B) Panel Mounts USB Adapters at Markertek.com


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

stockley.rod said:


> Do you fine the software is slow? like kinda laggy?
> 
> -Rod



Not really, only when it connects. All updates after that are almost real time.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Mless5 said:


> Is it installed or not? Before miniDSP or after?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, it is installed. The signal path is Head Unit >> LC8 >> MiniDSP >> Amps.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

chad said:


> If you mount it in an enclosure,,, sorry did not read up to see if oyu did, then put one of these on the enclosure to keep from tearing up the board....
> 
> 
> Neutrik USA Inc Neutrik NAUSB Series Reversible USB Genderchanger (Type A and B) Panel Mounts USB Adapters at Markertek.com


yes yes yes. Did Neutrik just release this? I have been looking for something slick like this for a while, but haven't been able to find anything. That should be really sturdy, plus add "nerd points" to my ride as well.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Been out for a while, I have 4 of them on my bench to keep me from having to reach behind the computers... which are mounted under the bench... lifesavers they are.


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

fcarpio said:


> OK, latest update. The last time I tried to make any changes I was not able to connect to the MiniDSP. It turns out that somehow I pulled the mini usb jack from the board. I emailed MiniDSP and they reply very promptly. After a few trouble shooting emails we determined that the best solution for me was to for them to send me a cable that can be plugged in to the board to allow me to connect to it via usb again. They will ship it to me at no charge.
> 
> The BAD is that as I was afraid, the board seems to be a little fragile. The GOOD is that MiniDSP stands by their product and they will do the best they can to keep you satisfied. The other alternative would have been to send the board back for repair or exchange, but I wanted to do that as a last resort.
> 
> ...


It is true that these circuit boards are fragile, and you can't just grab them and push them around and let stuff pile up on them like you can with a normal component mounted in a chassis. It should be mounted as soon as you have a place for it, preferably out of harm's way.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Ludemandan said:


> It is true that these circuit boards are fragile, and you can't just grab them and push them around and let stuff pile up on them like you can with a normal component mounted in a chassis. It should be mounted as soon as you have a place for it, preferably out of harm's way.


I would say yes.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

OK, so after several back and forth emails (starting 01/18/2012) with MiniDSP I finally got the cable (03/04/2012) that would allow me to connect to the board again. It turns out that it was not MiniDSP's screw up. They said they had sent me the cable shortly after my email, but I never received it. The communication was good but slow and after waiting for almost a month they sent me another cable. It feels like an eternity but I finally got the cable, both of them! It seems that it was a combination of screw ups between China Mail and US Mail, which does not surprise me. 

I finally got my time alignment done and this thing is just as good or better sounding than my Alpine PXA-H701. This thing is so flexible that it allowed me to do the time alignment in the same way that you would get two mics in phase when miking a cab (guitar players will understand). I am not getting into the details of the technique, I will create another post to discuss.

So far so good, my only beef it is still the fragility of the unit because of the lack of a case and the fact that you have to hook it up to a computer to configure it. Other than that I like it better than my PXA.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

fcarpio said:


> So far so good, my only beef it is still the fragility of the unit because of the lack of a case and the fact that you have to hook it up to a computer to configure it. Other than that I like it better than my PXA.


Lol, your beefs are the exact reasons I bought one  Good to have feedback though. 

I almost had mine installed this weekend, but was short the t-taps I needed to tie everything in. Hopefully up and running by next weekend and will be able to give feedback then.


----------

